# Any places that fix GPSs'?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought a generic 7 inch gps awhile ago and it fell out of it's holder somehow while I was driving (don't ask), and now it won't power on. It is a generic GPS so I can't really go to the manufacturer. It is not under warranty. Are there any sort of places that would fix something like this for me (for under $50 I'm hoping)? I paid $170 for the GPS and I'd really like to get it fixed


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tim19889 said:


> I bought a generic 7 inch gps awhile ago and it fell out of it's holder somehow while I was driving (don't ask), and now it won't power on. It is a generic GPS so I can't really go to the manufacturer. It is not under warranty. Are there any sort of places that would fix something like this for me (for under $50 I'm hoping)? I paid $170 for the GPS and I'd really like to get it fixed


 most car audio places have a person they turn all of this work over to, so try a local shop.


----------

